# Trivia 11/4



## luckytrim (Nov 4, 2019)

trivia 11/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Blue eyes and red hair forms the rarest combo on earth. Most  (natural)
redheads will have brown eyes, followed by hazel or green  shades.
Red hair is the rarest of hair colors; only 2% of humans have  naturally red
hair.



1. Who played Jackie Gleason's wife on 'The Honeymooners'  ?
2. Who led Israel to victory in a war in 1973?
  a. - David Ben-Gurion
  b. - Yitzhak Rabin
  c. - Golda Meir
  d. - Menachem Begin
3. Where can you have pizza and let your kid be a  kid?
4. In what year was the tragic accident that took Princess  Diana's life?
5. What caused the Pony Express to go out of service in the  U.S.?
6. What is the only U.S. state's flag to have another  country's flag on it?
7. What country is Gouda Cheese from ?
8. What was the ship that sped to the scene of the Titanic  sinking and 
commenced the rescue?
(Hint; Think Mountain Range in Europe...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The eruption of Mt. Vesuvius in 79 A.D. marked the end of a  cycle that began
ten thousand years ago..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Audrey Meadows
2. - c
3.  Chuck E. Cheese
4. 1997
5. Transcontinental Telegraph Service
6. Hawaii
7. Netherlands
8. the Carpathia

CRAP !!
The cycle has not ended...
Mount Vesuvius has experienced eight major eruptions in the  last 17,000
years. The 79 AD eruption is one of the most well-known  ancient eruptions in
the world, and may have killed more than 16,000  people.
Starting in 1631, Vesuvius entered a period of steady volcanic  activity,
including lava flows and eruptions of ash and  mud.
Violent eruptions in the late 1700's, 1800's and early 1900s  created more
fissures, lava flows, and ash-and-gas explosions. These  damaged or destroyed
many towns around the volcano, and sometimes killed people;  the eruption of
1906 had more than 100 casualties.
The most recent eruption was in 1944 during World War II. It  caused major
problems for the newly-arrived Allied forces in Italy when ash  and rocks
from the eruption destroyed planes and forced evacuations at a  nearby
airbase.


----------

